# Tri State Gun & Sportsman Show



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

My neighbor is putting on a hunting/fishing (Sportsman) show, Feb. 28 & March 1st, at the Serbian American Cultural center in Weirton WV. Great location for those in WV, OH, & PA.

There will be 100 tables, and there are still some available, if anyone wants to set up to sell or trade.

Firearms, ammunition, knives, hunting & fishing gear, & military collectables.

Hope to see you there!


----------

